# HP4 Akrapovic exhaust dilema



## maddrama (Nov 13, 2012)

I just bought a HP4 "Comp", well i'm waiting for it actually. So I wanted to know the situation with the Akrapovic that comes with the bike. After speaking with the Akrapovic they were unfamiliar with the proprietary OEM deal with BMW, or didn't want to tell me. but basically what I had gathered from a BMW NA rep that there is Akrapovic HP4 "Power Kit" race only exhaust evo line.(2615.00) obviously without the cat convert and maybe a bigger diameter tubing not sure. but where it gets tricky is that it says you need a new control unit (868.42) and an enabling code (960.66). So your at around 4300 and some change. But then they recommend you get the HP calibration kit (149.00) and enabling code (2406.96) which allows you to program different maps. Despite its name its not just one code its programable. So now its a tad bit shy of 7K for all of this. If you are on the track then you would definitely get use out of the Calibration Kit. If your like me and want to get the most out of your bike without cracking cases then the Akrapovic race kit will make more power and sheds weight without the cat. You could go with PC V or Bazzaz instead of the HP electronics but it will only hurt the value of your HP4 if you were to sell it. And since no one has the bike yet I'm sure the HP electronics are the only way to go as of now and there family. Hope this helps anyone that was wondering about the OEM Akrapovic
Here is what i was sent by a BMW NA REP


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

the other issue is the full set up 7k from what I understand also voids your warranty. (was told they make you agree to this as a condition of selling the parts to you) putting a PCV /autotune and a full akra on aftermarket does not void your warrnaty in the USA


----------



## maddrama (Nov 13, 2012)

Im going to email the Rep from BMW because if this is true that might be the most insane thing I heard of a company doing.... Right behind nissan with voiding the warranty for using a launch control that comes with the GTR on the first year R35


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

please let me know what you get back, as this is how I have understood it to be since 2010 when the bike was released, it was supposed to be this way due to the fact that the owner could really screw things up with the adjustability of the ECU this kit provides, far beyond what you can adjust with a PCV


----------



## maddrama (Nov 13, 2012)

you were correct, This is the email I received from Eric Glazer, NA rep for BMW

"When you buy the full track exhaust including the programming code your bike will be put into a manual warranty authorization status. If a turn signal fails no big deal. If there is an engine failure there could be a problem. The exhaust carries no warranty."

Problem? after spending over 30K I should have no problems.... Im actually going to have start a thread about this because this makes ZERO sense to me.... ok so if thats the case put a manual warranty on it if you use the calibration tool. not just for purchasing an exhaust, ECU, and a code that BMW programs themselves. Thats Bullshyt


----------

